# seeking SUBS in OH, WV, KY, and PA



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello there, 

Our company has a contract with a national chain pharmacy (as well as a national bank and others). We seeking subcontractors in OH, WV, KY, and PA. In OH and PA we are planning on self performing in the CLEVELAND/AKRON Area and the PITTSBURGH Area, although, there are some stores in the outer areas that may need to be subbed out. 

We are looking to finalize our decisions on this as of the end of this week (the end of OCTOBER). So its very urgent that if you are interested that you contact me right away with your area, and I will send you the information for you to make a bid.

The following requirements are part of our contract with the pharmacy regarding subcontracting: No subcontracting out, must self-perform; insurance requirements met (this will require both our company and the pharmacy to be named as ‘Additional Insured’), and conditions of our subcontract and their agreement are agreed to (more details as appropriate, but significant one is that our billing will be based on documented snow fall). Only our company will bill the pharmacy directly. Your invoices will be sent to us, we will pay you and we will bill them.

Please contact me via the forum or private message me.
Looking forward to hearing from anyone interested. 
Thanks!!

Amanda :waving:


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

*Not a Management Company*

Well we are not a management company. We are just a landscaping company with snow contracts that have expanded to a wider area only this past month. If you guys are completely uninterested then fair enough.

I thought perhaps on this site I would find at least a couple people interested in taking on some of the stores as I have a couple hundred to find people for.


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

I fully understand the concern for honesty and legitimacy. Basically I am just an office person here and not someone with all the answers. I wish I had more answers and more time. But as it is, I am trying to help fill in the gaps where we cannot self perform in a short time frame while still trying to take care of the rest of my job. I am from a landscaping company called Custom Surroundings, we have no affiliation what so ever with Symbiot or any other name they may go by. We work in 8 states and have more than one major client. We just do not plow for all of them. I know in the Midwest, we sub out only 1 of our assigned stores for landscaping, all else we self perform. Last year to my knowledge we did not sub out on the plowing either, but I could be wrong. This year though we have expanded. As for me not naming the company that comes from my own personal qualms about the Internet and that fact that I feel that the stores would not appreciate being named, so, my initial post was vague, and not overly informative. But, I just don't feel that any company should divulge a large amount of their business practices/information or what-have-you on a public forum. As for pay. All I really know is right now we are asking that the subs give us a bid on each site they would consider doing with a price per lot based on accumulation, i.e., lot 1 2-3.99", lot 2 4-5.99" and so on, as well as walkways. Which I can provide a list of sites to anyone who is truly interested, for their area. The thing about subs subbing, that is something that is written in our contracts, we can sub out, but our subs cannot sub out. 
Honestly and truly I found this site this morning, and thought it had to be a God send, cause I was seriously hoping that I could get in touch with way more legitimate people and it would be so much faster then cold calling everyone listed online for snow removal that happens to be in the areas we are seeking subcontractors. If anyone is interested, you can contact me directly at ATylerCSMW at aol.com.


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

*?*

What happened to all the posts that were in this thread?


----------



## Olderthandirt (Oct 9, 2005)

*subbing*

I'm interested in subbing your snow work. Can provide 3 trucks and equipment. Only interested in south and west of Cleveland Ohio. If you have anything in this area just reply and we'll take it from there or email
[email protected]


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

CSMidwest said:


> What happened to all the posts that were in this thread?


Are you looking for workers or just interested in debating your business practices? This section of the forum is not for debating. Now looks like you got somebody actually interested in a job...


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

*Great!*



Olderthandirt said:


> I'm interested in subbing your snow work. Can provide 3 trucks and equipment. Only interested in south and west of Cleveland Ohio. If you have anything in this area just reply and we'll take it from there or email
> [email protected]


 Hey look for an email shortly! I do have to mention that we will be self performing in this area, although there are a few stores on the outer areas that we will be needing the subbing for. But, I will provide you with a full list from that area, so that you can specify which sites are more local to you that you would be interested in taking on.

Thanks!

Amanda


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*subs*

In Ashtabula, Ohio 1-440-645-7922


----------



## SnowIsGood (Oct 19, 2005)

*Uh Oh*

I guess this forum is only good if the moderator likes what he reads - if not your posts get eliminated?

Remember all the word of mouth is powerful and no one deserves to do work and not get paid the full contract value of a job performed.

The moderator may be able to delete our posts but can't delete the court records.

If in anyway we can prevent a fellow snow plower from getting ripped off - we need to help. One can only hope that the unscrupulous snow management company will finally run out of people that they don't know them to plow for them.

And the same thing is if we know of a good company that offers a good sites and follows through with payments - we should let others know. There is enough good business for everyone if we look.

Good Luck Amanda finding your subs - I'm sure if your not whom we all mentioned then you'll get a good group and if you treat them right - next year, you will find people approaching you before season to plow for you.


----------



## kobzjv (Sep 19, 2005)

*i'm interested please email list*

been in the business 25 years looking to pick up a couple more accts.i'm in streesboro,twinsburg,solon,aurora ohio area please email a list thank you jerry k/email is [email protected]


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Charles said:


> Are you looking for workers or just interested in debating your business practices? This section of the forum is not for debating. Now looks like you got somebody actually interested in a job...


Does this mean that all off topic posts not in the correct forums are going to be removed? As well as hijacked threads?

Just want to clarify so I don't get more posts removed.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I am sure the professional business people on this forum can take care of themselves.
Unless and until there are complaints about a particular poster then we are not going to automatically assume that a poster is not on the up and up and grill him or her. This site is here to make members feel welcome. You know what they say about "assuming"......
Mark Oomkes, just use a little common sense when posting and you won't have any problems


----------



## larryjlk (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey Amanda, I'm in Cleveland Hts. if that's an area you need help in e-mail me. I can also get into Shaker, Beachwood.
Most experiances here have been bad with management companies as you can gather from the replies, but I still want to hear what you have to offer.


Larry



By the way, good job moderator most of those responses weren't relative to her posting anyways and clearly didn't belong here.


----------



## kasper (Oct 26, 2004)

i am interested we have 9 trucks with 2 salt trucks i am in southern cuyahoga and northern summit counties email is [email protected]


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Amanda ???*

How can anyone send you a private message when you have that option turned off ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Foxfire said:


> How can anyone send you a private message when you have that option turned off ?


That was in one of my posts that was deleted because it was 'off topic'. You can't PM or receive a PM until you have been a member for 30 days and have 25 posts or something like that.

Sure seems helpful to me.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Ok*

OK, didn't know. I have made my cell # available but still no call


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I found that out the hard way, too.

Not a problem, just trying to help, but that gets more and more difficult.


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hello*



Foxfire said:


> OK, didn't know. I have made my cell # available but still no call


Hey there..

If I called the right number, I just left you a voice message 

Sorry about the delay. My nextel didn't seem to want to work here in the mountain state this morning. I'll try you back again after 2 if no call back.

Amanda


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

*Wv*

Still looking for people in Dunbar, Hurricane, Huntington, Weston, Fairmont, Bluefield, Parkersburg, Morgantown, Star City and Beckly.


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

what are you paying for a pharmacy in parkersburg, i have a cousin there that could run my truck, thanks r


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

We actually have a couple of stores around that area that we are looking to sub, Parkersburg, WV; Belpre, OH; Marrietta, OH

Email me, I'll send you more information so that you can put in a bid 


pumpkin: Amanda


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kentucky*

Still looking for subcontractors in Paducah, Lexington, Bowling Green, Murray, Owensboro and Ashland (OH WV KY Tri-State Area).



Amanda


----------



## Olderthandirt (Oct 9, 2005)

CSMidwest said:


> Still looking for subcontractors in Paducah, Lexington, Bowling Green, Murray, Owensboro and Ashland (OH WV KY Tri-State Area).
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda


Amanda,
I can handle all of Ashland Ohio send me the places and the bid sheet and I can get it back by Sunday


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

Olderthandirt said:


> Amanda,
> I can handle all of Ashland Ohio send me the places and the bid sheet and I can get it back by Sunday


Hey,

That would be great  
but the area I was refering to is Ashland, Ky - Huntington, WV, - Portsmouth, OH. Its that general area where the three states meet.

Amanda


----------



## Olderthandirt (Oct 9, 2005)

CSMidwest said:


> Hey,
> 
> That would be great
> but the area I was refering to is Ashland, Ky - Huntington, WV, - Portsmouth, OH. Its that general area where the three states meet.
> ...


Well next time be more specific  Jeez try to help and YOUR in the wrong area


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I guess I was confusing with the title of Kentucky and all  

BUT... turns out there is a store in ASHLAND, OH and some in that area. Look on page two of the file I sent you. 



Amanda pumpkin:


----------



## buckmaster141 (Oct 29, 2005)

*marietta oh*

i would be interested in marietta parkersburg and surrounding areas tried to pm but the site would not let me thanks


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah,

apparently there are restrictions on new members or something. My email address is on the first page of this post. If you would like, contact me via email so that I can send your more information.


Amanda


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Amanda,

It seems you're just western Pa. If you have anything on the south eastern side, let me know. Thanks!

~Matt


----------



## mdd (Oct 12, 2004)

interested in cleveland ohio

[email protected]


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

If you mean Bowling Green OH , Shoot me a e-mail [email protected]


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

firemedic680 said:


> If you mean Bowling Green OH , Shoot me a e-mail [email protected]


Nothing directly in BG,OH but there are two stores that are about 20 miles from there north or south Findlay or Toledo. I will send you a list. If you are interested in both or either, then you can put in a bid 

Amanda


----------



## Tediesel (Dec 8, 2003)

Can you shoot me a list of what you have around Pittsburgh, PA? [email protected]


----------



## Lawn Tek (Jul 17, 2003)

CSMidwest said:


> Still looking for subcontractors in Paducah, Lexington, Bowling Green, Murray, Owensboro and Ashland (OH WV KY Tri-State Area).
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda


Might be able to cover some of that pm me for my cell #


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

BreyerConstruct said:


> Hey Amanda,
> 
> It seems you're just western Pa. If you have anything on the south eastern side, let me know. Thanks!
> 
> ~Matt


Matt,

Send me an email. I will get a list from our director of operations as he is the one setting up the rest of PA.

Amanda


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

Lawn Tek said:


> Might be able to cover some of that pm me for my cell #


It seems that I do not have PM privileges yet. Send me an email if you can and I will get you a list.

Amanda:waving:


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

If you mean Bowling Green OH said:


> [email protected][/email]


I seem to be wrong about Toledo, looked again at the list that is one that we are not covering, it is landlord responsible. However I have forwarded you a list of the rest of the surrounding areas.

Amandapumpkin:


----------



## Olderthandirt (Oct 9, 2005)

Amanda

The forms that you emailed me, are the fields protected? When I go to fill in any of the spaces, it floods that exact information into all the fields. 

Do you need these forms filled out electronically or could we print them, fill them out, and then email them back to you?


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

You do not need to type. Handwritting them in is fine.


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

Still looking for SUBS in WV and KY. Also, CINCINNATI, OH area


 Amanda


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

*sub work*

you have anything in the dayton ohio area plz let me know i have some spots to fill thanks jason


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

mr.plow 2 said:


> you have anything in the dayton ohio area plz let me know i have some spots to fill thanks jason


Yep Sure do 

Either write me or give me your email. I will send you more information on the stores we have in that area, and a bid form. My email address is on the first page of this thread.

Amanda


----------



## Tediesel (Dec 8, 2003)

*PA plowing*

Can you shoot me a list of what you have around Pittsburgh, PA that you aren't doing yourself? [email protected]


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

*sub work*

cant find you e mail add here is mine [email protected] or call 937 459 9416 hope to hear from you soon thanks jason:waving:


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

Still looking for subs in WV!!


----------



## kobzjv (Sep 19, 2005)

*sent in bid*

sent you a bid for cvs streetsboro,ohio have not heard back from you one way or another,please reply [email protected]/jerry kobzowicz


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Bid in Ohio*

I to placed a bid for CVS in Ashtabula, Ohio. I need to know something soon, I am in the process of bidding more work. NEED TO KNOW ASAP ???


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey guys.. sorry you haven't been contacted yet. I working on getting some answers for you, cause its up to our director of operations to make the decisions on these things and right now he is concentrating alot of Northern, PA. He said I would hear from him on these things by friday. So I will be getting in touch with you by the weekend.


Amanda


----------



## kobzjv (Sep 19, 2005)

*still waiting mon.*

you said you would get back to to us by this weekend,were waiting i know a couple of us are holding up on some of our bids, waiting to here from you.kobzjv


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*CVS Bid*

I'm not going to wait any longer, I am going to summit the rest of my bids, I'm sorry I cant wait any longer. If I wait I run the risk of losing a lot of work, Amanda if you still need me I will try. Cant promise at this stage of the game, SORRY !!!:salute:


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Response*

Has anyone gotten a response from a bid yet ???


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Response ???*

Has anyone gotten a response from a bid placed in this forum ??? Please let me know.....


----------



## yardfarmer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Oxford OH*

Im interested in sub work, I'm in the Oxford, Hamilton, Fairfield OH area. thanks, dave---- [email protected]


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Anything in NWPA? Erie area. if so contact me at [email protected] thanks Brian.


----------



## mainstreetfence (Nov 9, 2005)

Amannda, if you have anything in the philadelphia area, feel free to send us the info.

Thanks, Rick


CSMidwest said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Our company has a contract with a national chain pharmacy (as well as a national bank and others). We seeking subcontractors in OH, WV, KY, and PA. In OH and PA we are planning on self performing in the CLEVELAND/AKRON Area and the PITTSBURGH Area, although, there are some stores in the outer areas that may need to be subbed out.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

Foxfire said:


> Has anyone gotten a response from a bid placed in this forum ??? Please let me know.....


 i have not gotting anything from them yet i bid on 9 of them wont e mail me have not returned my calls :angry:


----------



## kobzjv (Sep 19, 2005)

*i think this is bullsh"t*

this amanda promised to get back to us last fri no one has heard from her,i think they used us to do there bidding,any one have any comments,kobzjv


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

*bid on ohio*

hey guys i talked to her today they have not made there mind up on the bids yet she hopes to have something by friday hope this helps :salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

could sub in ohio for you, we alot of ground.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Subs*

This the reply I got from Amanda today:

I am very sorry that it took me so long to get back to you. I was under the impression that everyone had already been contacted in this area. But, I found out this morning that was not the case. Our self performing routes were finalized yesterday and we are servicing all the stores in Cleveland/Akron, except for Wooster, Dover, and Bucyrus. Initially we had believed there were more stores here that we would be subbing out, but we moved another one of our drivers in this area and reworked our routes. I do apologize. I was uninformed myself, not for lack of interest, but more lack of time on my part as I have had to handle personal matters the last few days.

I wish you all the best. I am very sorry about the delay in communication.

Amanda


----------

